# Which La Pavoni Model / Year is this?



## MrNik (Aug 28, 2018)

Hi all,

Just purchased this beautiful Pavoni Europiccola and I am trying to identify the model / year so I can buy some parts for it.

I have looked a lot on this and other forums but am getting contradicting information.

I have looked underneath the base and there is no date.

The portafilter basket is 51mm...which I think is normally on the millenium?

but...

There are 2 switches - red and white, which would normally be pre.

Also the handle is rubber/ridged, not smooth.

I think it could be the v2.3 or 2.3a from here, but still cannot understand the different basket size:

http://www.francescoceccarelli.eu/lapavoni_ep_eng.htm

My photos to follow.

Thanks

Nik

p.s if anyone has any tips and tricks on using the machine it would be great, I am getting an ok shot but know its a tricky machine to use.


----------



## MrNik (Aug 28, 2018)

https://photos.app.goo.gl/1G1LHdT5Nd6jaG3p8


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

The shape of the group says pre-millennium to me (the top is nipped in more relative to the bottom than on post-millennium), and other bits like screw, switches and lack of plastic over the sight glass suggest 2.3 / 2.3A as you thought. Take the bottom off and look at the switch & internals and it should narrow it down from that.


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

The base boiler and sight glass are the 84-91 model









Are you sure the portafilter is 51mm? If so someone may have just swapped the group at some point with a newer post milenium one.


----------



## MrNik (Aug 28, 2018)

@AndyDClements @Nopapercup

Thank you both.

So I was measuring the basket inside of the lip to lip and it is 51mm, then I tried a 51mm tamper which doesn't fit so its most likely a 49mm, and confirms thats its pre-millenium.

Even at that age I thinks its great machine.

You'll fall of your chair when I tell you I purchased it for £20 posted!

I do find that it can be a bit light though, when pulling a shit I have to hold the base down otherwise one end comes of the table.

Nik


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

MrNik said:


> @AndyDClements @Nopapercup
> 
> Thank you both.
> 
> ...


 I have the same one and I thought I did well paying £70 for it, £20 is the bargain of the year. If it's new to you I would change all the gaskets, its straight forward and there are instructional videos on YouTube. You can buy complete sets from the espressoshop or Ferrari's


----------



## Apr1985 (Apr 18, 2020)

MrNik said:


> @AndyDClements @Nopapercup
> 
> I do find that it can be a bit light though, when pulling a shit I have to hold the base down otherwise one end comes of the table


 Gross 😁


----------



## MrNik (Aug 28, 2018)

🤣🤣🤣

Yep I've ordered gaskets from ferrari.


----------



## t8by (Apr 17, 2020)

£20?! Where did you find a bargain like that?


----------



## MrNik (Aug 28, 2018)

@t8by Shpock

You will get the occasional deal.


----------

